# Growing w/CFLs



## faderharley (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm currently wrapping up my 2nd grow with 100% usage of CFLs. For vegetation I use 85watt, 6500k, 4800 lumen, 42watt, 6500k, 3680 lumen, 23watt, 6500k, 1800 lumen

For flowering I use 105watt, 2700k, 5000 lumen, 65watt, 2700k, 4500 lumen, 55watt, 2700k, 3860 lumen, 42watt, 3000k, 1860 lumen and 23 watt, 2700k, 1800 lumen.

I move my CFLs each day in the flowering stage and I also have a 2:1 ratio of a mixed spectrum during that stage. Example: two 2700k w/one 6500k. W/the mixed spectrum, I believe that it really increases the fattening and ripening process. On this 2nd grow for the first time I needed to anchor most of the colas to prevent the branch from snapping or laying down...anyways I am a CFL grower... 

View attachment PB230001.JPG


View attachment PB230004.JPG


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2011)

i can't knock cfl's. thats what i started with and got some pretty dense buds from them. seen your journal and yours look pretty heavy.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

impressive!


----------



## nova564t (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a fellow CFL grower check out my room: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54097
Nice looking buds What is the strain?


----------



## heal4real (Jan 20, 2011)

nice cola looking good enough to eat or smoke. yum:holysheep:


----------



## faderharley (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks heal4real, nova564t, lordhighlama and chef. I just added up my wattage today, burning 1,290 watts, 82,000+ lumen. 
The strains are Blue Widow and Landrace Columbian Gold nova564t. Both have become top heavy so I have to anchor down the colas I can reach. Thanks again guys..


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not bad looking for a full cfl grow! Ever thought about T5? They're slightly more expensive for initial setup (150-200 bucks) but will save you energy and increase your efficiency per watt! They also offer vegetative and flowering spectrum bulbs... You could get a six bulb system for about 180 USD and run four 6500 and 2 2700 and have the same 2:1 ratio for flowering spectrum that you prefer... I'm an avid CFL grower (flower under HPS) and I'm fixing to make the switch to T5 myself.. Took two years to talk me into it but We'll see! I'll keep you posted with a comparison report!
(P.S. thx for the sub, returning the fav)


----------



## faderharley (Mar 15, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Not bad looking for a full cfl grow! Ever thought about T5? They're slightly more expensive for initial setup (150-200 bucks) but will save you energy and increase your efficiency per watt! They also offer vegetative and flowering spectrum bulbs... You could get a six bulb system for about 180 USD and run four 6500 and 2 2700 and have the same 2:1 ratio for flowering spectrum that you prefer... I'm an avid CFL grower (flower under HPS) and I'm fixing to make the switch to T5 myself.. Took two years to talk me into it but We'll see! I'll keep you posted with a comparison report!
> (P.S. thx for the sub, returning the fav)


 
Thanks for your comments and suggestion. The sole purpose I use CFLs, the 105watts, 85watts, 65watts, 55watts, 45watts and 23watts w/clamped fixtures is to move them around during flowering. Pretty much let them stay in place during vegging. But w/moving them daily I can achieve awesome bud growth, and fat colas...


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2011)

> 1,290 watts, 82,000+ lumen


.... 

NOT knocking your grow/results but...._*"ONE"*_ 600 watt hps would equal,  "no".... it would EXCEED your luminosity. (90,000 L) 
AND It would cut your electrical consumption in half


----------



## faderharley (Mar 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> NOT knocking your grow/results but...._*"ONE"*_ 600 watt hps would equal, "no".... it would EXCEED your luminosity. (90,000 L)
> AND It would cut your electrical consumption in half


 
I know a hps would have more lumens, but where I grow I can't vent the heat, I'd just burn up the bud do to heat stress...


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2011)

faderharley said:
			
		

> I know a hps would have more lumens, but where I grow I can't vent the heat, I'd just burn up the bud do to heat stress...



So.. from "that", I am guessing that you "think" 1200 watts of cfls are going to run cooler than 600 watts of hps?...
  You're sadly and greatly mistaken my friend.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> So.. from "that", I am guessing that you "think" 1200 watts of cfls are going to run cooler than 600 watts of hps?...
> You're sadly and greatly mistaken my friend.


As hot as HPS can get, I agree with Hick, 1200 watts of even the coolest CFL's are going to run hotter than a 600 watt HPS. Just food for thought; granted, you will not have the mobility as you do with CFL, but with high intensity discharge, it's likely that you wouldn't need it! I'm sure they'll be killer buds regardless though!


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking bud! I started with ALL CFLs too! and it works great for people that want/need to get a grow started cheap if done right.  You can just keep adding and using Y's and more bulbs.  My CFL creation has one plug and 30, 23w bulbs @ 2700k I use it to flower two plants at a time. It is about 700watts and 45000 lums. 

I since have saved money and got a 400 watt HPS.  I compared heat output in my coat closet I use for Veg and the 700 watts of CFL ran two degrees F hotter so very close to the same!  I was able to get a NICE Grow started cheap with the CFLs but I LOVE MY NEW 400W HPS it will flower 4 plants at the same rate as my 30 cfls that does two plants.  So Bro your grow is Great No Doubt!!  but as you can or can afford to get some HPS systems and start using a combination like me you might really like it.  I use only CFLs for Veg and the combo for flower right now.  But as soon as I can I am going all HPS for flower and Cfls for clone/veg..  This is A Fun Hobbie   Enjoy! don't worry about heat it is the same or close to the same!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> Great looking bud! I started with ALL CFLs too! and it works great for people that want/need to get a grow started cheap if done right.  You can just keep adding and using Y's and more bulbs.  My CFL creation has one plug and 30, 23w bulbs @ 2700k I use it to flower two plants at a time. It is about 700watts and 45000 lums.
> 
> I since have saved money and got a 400 watt HPS.  I compared heat output in my coat closet I use for Veg and the 700 watts of CFL ran two degrees F hotter so very close to the same!  I was able to get a NICE Grow started cheap with the CFLs but I LOVE MY NEW 400W HPS it will flower 4 plants at the same rate as my 30 cfls that does two plants.  So Bro your grow is Great No Doubt!!  but as you can or can afford to get some HPS systems and start using a combination like me you might really like it.  I use only CFLs for Veg and the combo for flower right now.  But as soon as I can I am going all HPS for flower and Cfls for clone/veg..  This is A Fun Hobbie   Enjoy! don't worry about heat it is the same or close to the same!


:yeahthat: we're in no way knocking your method, we're just explaining your options and offering comparison from someone who has used both... I like CFL for veg and HPS for flower as well!


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=666016&postcount=125
and/or.... 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54867 <---


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about prices everywere else!!  but I would Never pay 3.00 for ONE 23 w CFL Hick your trippin!.   In CA we have 99cent stores everywere!!!  I got mine for 50cents ea,, two in a pack @ 99cents  No Jumpin over a dollar for a dime there!!  That is what I meant by done right!  and that is cheap the home depot Ys @ two dollars a piece was the biggest expence.  I spent 35dollars on my CFL light Creation and it produces 50000 lumen for 35dollars. Got a good GDP Grow with it and da GDP is Awsome better than any of my friends with HPS systems  Funny I think getting the light so close helps.  I love my HPS light too they both work great and the combo is just growing my SnowCap like Crazy big nice buds so diff from da GDP. It all works for all of us!

Hick your pic makes me laugh!! funny too cool


----------



## faderharley (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been a year almost to the date when I recieved my 1st set of CFLs, purchaced on-line/off line...my inventory

Six-105watt/400watt, 2700k, 5000 lumen
Six-85watt/350watt, 6500k, 4750 lumen
Six 65watt/250watt, 2700k, 4500 lumen

These aboved mentioned CFLs burn far cooler than these little ones do

four-55watt, 2700k, 3860 lumen
four-45watt, 3000k, 3200 lumen
and a **** load of 23watters in both the 2700k and 6500kelvin range

and if you get bud like this :hubba:  you know how to grow w/CFLs


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2011)

Look tasty!  
Take more shots and put something in the picture for perspective, like I did with the 2 liter jug.

How close to being finished are they?


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> NOT knocking your grow/results but...._*"ONE"*_ 600 watt hps would equal,  "no".... it would EXCEED your luminosity. (90,000 L)
> AND It would cut your electrical consumption in half



Now there ya go making sense again Hick..... 


Looking good for cfl's faderharley. I am a HO T5 (veg) and HPS(s) for flower myself.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking good for cfl's faderharley. I am a HO T5 (veg) and HPS(s) for flower myself.


I just made the switch from CFL to T5 yesterday; will be posting my thoughts on results in my GJ... I switched from 2700 k CFL's to HPS last year, and was pleased with the results, and the save in electricity too! These are nice looking buds for a full CFL grow which leads me to believe that you could accomplish great things with HPS! From one CFL user to another, I understand your hesitance to switch; and I can't speak for T5 just yet, but I let these guys talk me into HPS and love that I listened... My suspision is that T5 will payoff as well. Either way, you obviously have something going on there and CFL's have been good to you! No one is trying to sway you from your techniques or knock them; just that they've tried all the lighting systems out there and these two are consistently considered as being those with the most favorable results...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 17, 2011)

Good grow with CFL's...wonder how you'd do with the big lights!


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

"_nice"_ ...harley!


----------



## faderharley (Mar 17, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Look tasty!
> Take more shots and put something in the picture for perspective, like I did with the 2 liter jug.
> 
> How close to being finished are they?


 
These photos are from my 2nd grow, completed, cured and stored....I'll dig around and ooops there it is


----------



## faderharley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Now there ya go making sense again Hick.....
> 
> 
> Looking good for cfl's faderharley. I am a HO T5 (veg) and HPS(s) for flower myself.


 
Don't get me wrong, I'd like to have a hps light, see what I can do w/it. But I like growing w/CFLs 4now, lumens are always a factor as much as watts are, I know this. But intensity, I think moving the CFLs around the main colas, which by the way out of 4 plants had over 38 main colas w/o scrog, 15 snuggly packed pint jars of awesome bud, Landrace Colombian Gold and Blue Widow, kick-butt bud imo...not to mention 1-1/4oz underbud for honey oil


----------



## faderharley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "_nice"_ ...harley!


 
Thanks Hick, going riden again today....


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

*DAAA DAAAA DAAA.... HEAD OUT ON THE HIGHWAY....DAA DAA DAA... HEAVY MEATAL THUNDER....*
.....  am I tellin' my age?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 17, 2011)

faderharley said:
			
		

> Thanks Hick, going riden again today....


 
Nice bike, Nice buds, makes for a fine summer :headbang2:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

I want a pantry full of those jars. Looking very good.


----------



## faderharley (Mar 17, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Nice bike, Nice buds, makes for a fine summer :headbang2:


 
Thanks Growdude, have had the bike since 2001, bought new of course. Today was awesome to ride, must have been hundreds of bikes out. Rode for 4-5 hours, did'nt want to come home, but needed to care of my gals and my wife.....she's been sick for a few days w/bad cold... 

The jars were from my recent harvest of my 2nd grow, my re-veg grow will be ready in 10-11 weeks, then start maybe a 3rd run re-veg....Yes it's gonna be an awesome summer...:hubba:


----------



## faderharley (Mar 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I want a pantry full of those jars. Looking very good.


 
Thanks Rosebud, beautiful day to ride, re-veg 12/12 grow is going great....


----------

